# making a candle mold



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Watched a couple videos on making a silicone candle mold, looks they use 73-20 or 71-10 silicone rubber, where is a good place to purchase this from ? all seems to come up is 5 gal buckets, way more than i need. or is there better ways to make molds for beeswax candles ?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/171779569120-0-1/s-l1000.jpg


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I would go for mold star my self 
videos and director order here
http://www.reynoldsam.com/application/candlemaking/


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I made molds all the time when I did taxidermy, i just use $2 100% silicone from a tube spread a very thin detail layer ensuring no bubbles. once set fill a solo cup with silicone from tube and put about a dime sized drop of acrylic paint from the craft section mix till color is uniform go quickly as it will kick pretty quick spread it on thick with a small putty knife and then dip your finger in water put a drop of dish soap on it and smooth it out. depending on size of object molded, this may take a couple of layers. Set time will depend on how much arylic you use, but with a dime sized dab it should set in less than 10 min and take 24-48 hr to fully cure depending on how thick you spread it.


----------

